# Which peanut butter?



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looking to increase my calorie intake to help with bulking , finding it hard sometimes with the volume of food so thought about peanut butter in protein shake or added at certain meals as its high nutritional value but which is best to go for?


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

A lot of people go for the meridian brand . About a fiver for a kg, one of the only things holland and Barrett doesn't lube you up for when you go in. Also available all over. Although , I like the lidl own brand too, not as healthy though I guess.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Natural stuff found on all the big companies websites.

My protein, Bulk powders etc


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

whole earth pick it up at asda


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I used to use the merdian stuff just switched to myprotein stuff much nicer will be getting that from now on.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bulkpowders for me. Just wish their crunchy version was a bit more crunchier!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Most board sponsors sell it or Asda, Tesco etc.. Just don't buy sunpat its full of sugar


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

meridian from amazon


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Tom90 said:


> Bulkpowders for me. Just wish their crunchy version was a bit more crunchier!


Just add more crushed peanuts then


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

tends to make me fat but I like the crunchy one with a protein shake....But like I say I have to jump on the treadmill once ive had a bit..!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Most board sponsors sell it or Asda, Tesco etc.. Just don't buy sunpat its full of sugar


this is a forum myth.. Pretty sure its 95% peanut.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Per 100g Meridian natural crunchy peanut butter

Energy 579kcal

Energy 2402kj

Protein 29.6g

Carbohydrates 11.6g

Of which sugars 5.9g

Fat 46g

Per 100g Sunpat crunchy

Energy 2551kJ/615kcal -

Protein 25.3g -

Carbohydrate 15.1g -

- of which sugars 4.8g -

Fat 48.9g

Per 100g Myprotein peanut butter

Energy: 2402kJ

Energy: 579kcal

Protein: 29.6g

Carbohydrate: 11.6g

(of which sugars): 5.9g

Fat: 46.0g

Sunpat has the lowest sugar content!

Meridian & Myprotein's peanut butter must be made by the same company as the nutritional profile is the same.

It is a myth that "Sunpat peanut butter is loaded with sugar".

Case closed.


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Holland& barret doing buy one get one half price. Seems to be a good food to have in a bulking diet


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Any of the bulk suppliers, BulkPowders, myprotein, TheProteinWorks etc or H&B


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> Meridian natural crunchy peanut butter
> 
> Energy 579kcal
> 
> ...


Yeah, but bet sunpat as more than one ingredient though! Those others are 100% peanuts nothing more nothing less


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Buy 5 kgs of it from Bulk powders when l need it, cant fault the stuff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

BP Smooth, straight into a choc shake. Tastes like snickers


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> Yeah, but bet sunpat as more than one ingredient though! Those others are 100% peanuts nothing more nothing less


Sunpat has 95% peanuts, the difference is negligible.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> Sunpat has 95% peanuts, the difference is negligible.


I've never looked a the nutritional info to be fair mate, I don't eat much of it anymore and when I do I just order it with my whey as its cheaper, well the last time I looked anyway!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Sunpat smooth peanut butter is delicious :thumb: just got a load of it.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> I've never looked a the nutritional info to be fair mate, I don't eat much of it anymore and when I do I just order it with my whey as its cheaper, well the last time I looked anyway!


Buying peanut butter in bulk from myprotein, bulkpowders etc definitely works out a lot cheaper than buying jars of Whole Earth or Sunpat every week, that's for sure!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Dazarooni said:


> Buying peanut butter in bulk from myprotein, bulkpowders etc definitely works out a lot cheaper than buying jars of Whole Earth or Sunpat every week, that's for sure!


Don't think it would be nicer then sunpats tbh! best P.B I've ever tasted...


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Youngstarz said:


> Don't think it would be nicer then sunpats tbh! best P.B I've ever tasted...


Sunpat is nice, but I like all peanut butter.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

i like the whole earth one from asda. Nice and thick.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Do people really concern themselves with the few g of sugar?

Wheres my bottle of lucosade


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Do people really concern themselves with the few g of sugar?
> 
> Wheres my bottle of lucosade


Seeing the " no bulk like a tekkers bulk" heading . What is a tekkers bulk? Any advice be handy ,currently 140 lbs, 5'10. 44 years young 7.5% bf by calipers.

Current cals 2700

91 g fat

318 g carbs

209 g protein


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I enjoy the whole earth one the most


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Madmax123 said:


> Seeing the " no bulk like a tekkers bulk" heading . What is a tekkers bulk? Any advice be handy ,currently 140 lbs, 5'10. 44 years young 7.5% bf by calipers.
> 
> Current cals 2700
> 
> ...


double your calories and youv got yourself a tekkers bulk. staple diet should consist of kfc, mcdonalds, doritos and dips, cheese strings and fry ups.


----------

